# Need Replica Motor Made



## killaogbobby (Dec 4, 2017)

Hey I'm new to this site, so I could be in the wrong section.
I need a replica motor made from scratch- non-working(no air)  

With accessories 

The motor is a ..... Chevy LS1 
and what I mean by replica is like this guy in this video
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVuKp5M3de8&t=23s[/ame]

I need head and block with screws - the more detail the better 

it's a gift for a family member  

email me- prices 
[email protected]

*SIDENOTE - I'm aware of cost, the time it takes blah blah blah etc. - I need names and email addresses*


----------



## BaronJ (Dec 4, 2017)

I hope that you are a rich man !  There are hundreds of hours of painstaking work in making something like that, a working model or not.


----------



## killaogbobby (Dec 4, 2017)

BaronJ said:


> I hope that you are a rich man !  There is hundreds of hours of painstaking work in making something like that, a working model or not.



that is correct -- I am rich; do you know somebody ?


----------



## crankshafter (Dec 4, 2017)

There are many modellers here on this an other Forums that have the talent to build the engine but,....... but the time involved in a project like this ???????

"that is correct -- I am rich; do you know somebody ? " Yes I do


----------



## killaogbobby (Dec 4, 2017)

crankshafter said:


> There are many modellers here on this an other Forums that have the talent to build the engine but,....... but the time involved in a project like this ???????
> 
> "that is correct -- I am rich; do you know somebody ? " Yes I do



so are you the person I should be talking to ?????


----------



## crankshafter (Dec 4, 2017)

killa...
I'm not the right person when it comes to a project like this.I like to have no scedules( After 50+yrs working I like to have my days left in this life beeing my own Boss)  and my goal is: stay away from stress and multicylinder engines. So far .........


----------



## killaogbobby (Dec 4, 2017)

crankshafter said:


> killa...
> I'm not the right person when it comes to a project like this.I like to have no scedules( After 50+yrs working I like to have my days left in this life beeing my own Boss)  and my goal is: stay away from stress and multicylinder engines. So far .........



So what was the point of you responding to the post???


----------



## gbritnell (Dec 4, 2017)

The biggest problem with making a replica engine, running or not, is the access to the full sized version to take dimensions from.
That being said you're probably looking at an 18 month project working 40 hrs. Per week.
gbritnell


----------



## killaogbobby (Dec 4, 2017)

gbritnell said:


> The biggest problem with making a replica engine, running or not, is the access to the full sized version to take dimensions from.
> That being said you're probably looking at an 18 month project working 40 hrs. Per week.
> gbritnell



So do you know who would be interested in a project like this?


----------



## gbritnell (Dec 4, 2017)

You can see from my avatar the I'm fully capable the problem is you haven't addressed anything about what you want and how someone is supposed to get there.
Is the builder supposed to hunt down an LS 1 engine? What scale is it going to be? How accurate does it need to be? What is the time frame? Are you going to be supplying money up front? Does it have to be machined or could it be printed? Are the materials used to build it supposed to mimic the original, iron, steel, plastic etc?
gbritnell


----------



## Hopper (Dec 4, 2017)

I do that type of work, and charge $85 an hour. Starting at an estimate of 2,000 hours and upwards as GBritnell said above, you would be looking at $170,000 labor costs. Probably quite a bit more if you include sourcing either an engine or drawings and scaling it down etc and redrawing it. Is that the kind of outlay you are looking at, probably round the $200,000 mark all up?


----------



## XD351 (Dec 4, 2017)

This guy 3d printed one - although an ls3 i think , if you can get someone to print one for you and assemble it yourself .
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAkzb1nXzwU[/ame]
He claims 200 hrs of printing and many kilograms of filament were used but the print files are there to download so you can print one for yourself at   https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1911808
If you are only after a static model printing would be your best option , if you want a runner then  iirc there used to be a company in the  U.S that sold running v8 model engines - The name Dwight giles rings a bell and the engine was possibly called a black widow ?


----------

